# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Intel покупает McAfee

## ALEX(XX)

Корпорация Intel покупает известного производителя антивирусов McAfee. Сумма сделки, как ожидается, составит 7,68 миллиарда долларов. Известно, что сделка  одобрена советами директоров обеих компаний. В РФ McAfee известна прежде всего как компания-разработчик антивирусного программного обеспечения. Штаб-квартира McAfee, как и Intel, находится в городе Санта-Клара, штат Калифорния, США. Помимо вирусного сканера McAfee производит сопутствующие продукты и услуги

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Hanson

неужел макафя сток стоит ?? 
удивлен

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Я не понимаю зачем??

----------


## Torvic99

> Я не понимаю зачем??


Будут антивирь встраивать в процессоры  :Smiley:

----------


## antanta

Имеют приемущество же. Могут такой эмулятор процессора сделать, мама не горюй.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

ИМХО,
Всех интересуют прибыли, а акционеров интересуют растущие дивиденды. Домашний сектор займут бесплатные АВ, которые сейчас усиленно пинают платные супер-комбайны с такой силой, что становится интересно. А какая прибыль с домашнего сектора? Да никакой, собственно. Почти поголовное пиратство, саппорт зашивается в работе. Иное дело гос. сектор + крупный и средний бизнес. Там баблище, там связи, там откаты, там грамотный персонал. Интереснее работать. Я смотрю, что на Западе это уже давно поняли и сурово нацелились на слив домашнего сектора и уход в высшие круги. Ну, а кто этого не понял, тот уйдёт с рынка.
Домашний платный сектор в каком-то виде останется, а может вообще продукты будут бесплатными у всех умных, пиар + отработка новых технологий.
Теперь интел может предлагать полный спектр ИБ услуг. У них есть огромная клиентская база + клиентская база McAfee. Это очень огромный кусок пирога. Да, видать часть направлений McAfee будут свёрнуты.

----------


## Kuzz

http://www.3dnews.ru/news/Intel-viku...belnih-modemov
А так становится еще интересней..

----------


## makstor

ждем IntelOS со встроенным антивирусом?

----------


## antanta

*makstor*, точно. Инженеры интеля ночи не спали, разрабатывали архитектуру, имеющую 4 кольца защиты. А два промежуточных так никто и не использует. "Доколе!"- скажет интель, и усядется за написание оси. Я даже уже название придумал - iOS.  Это будет то-ли третья, то-ли пятая ось с таким  названием.

----------


## SDA

Ответ главбосса одной "передовой" антивирусной компании на вопрос - По Вашему мнению, со временем может образованый альянс составлять конкуренцию продуктам на российском(!) рынке? Ведь сейчас многие пользователи уже "сидят" на продукте от Майкрософт:

Ответ
Про альянс Intel-McAfee очень точно высказался В.Войнович в своём бессмертном произведении "Жизнь и необычайные приключения солдата Ивана Чонкина" - 

"...помимо всех этих попутных идей, была у Гладышева еще и такая, которой решил он посвятить всю свою жизнь и
посредством ее обессмертить свое имя в науке, а именно: вдохновленный прогрессивным учением Мичурина и Лысенко,
надумалнон создать гибрид картофеля с помидором, то есть такое растение, у которого внизу росли бы клубни
картофеля, а наверху одновременно вызревали бы помидоры. Будущий свой гибрид Гладышев назвал в духе того великого
времени "Путь с социализму", или сокращенно "ПУКС", и намерен был распространить свои опыты на всю территорию
родного колхоза, но ему этого не позволили, пришлось ограничиться пределами собственного огорода. Вот почему
ему приходилось покупать картошку и помидоры у соседей"....
Очень "объемный ответ", не уступающий вещаниям о гибели интернета  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Да, да.. Читал.. ЕК думает, что избавился от конкурента.. Фиг там, он нажил ещё большего. Рынок их ещё накажет.

----------


## SDA

Корпорация Intel вчера объявила о приобретении разработчика антивирусных решений McAfee, заплатив за этот актив почти 7,7 млрд долларов. Данное соглашение стало полной неожиданностью для рынка, аналитиков и журналистов, которые признали, что двум компаниям, которые начали переговоры о покупке, вероятно уже давно, удалось сохранить эту сделку в полном секрете. Для западного ИТ-рынка данное приобретение стало крупнейшей M&A-сделкой в 2010 году.

Аналитики говорят, что данная сделка не только полностью меняет ландшафт на антивирусном рынке, но и показывает несколько стратегических трендов, которые могут начать развиваться в самое ближайшее время.

Во-первых, данная сделка, равно как и сделка Hewlett-Packard по покупке компании Fortify Software, явно сигнализирует о том, что ИТ-гиганты намерены проводить долгосрочные инвестиции в область безопасности информации. Во-вторых, эксперты говорят, что Intel явно нарушила баланс сил на ИТ-рынке первого эшелона и теперь от компаний IBM, Cisco, Microsoft или той же Hewlett-Packard следует ожидать чего-то ответного. К примеру, покупки компании Symantec кем-либо из вышеозвученной четверки.

Эксперты говорят, что ранее на ИТ-рынке проводились крупные поглощения, связанные с антивирусными компаниями или компаниями, работающими над технологиями защиты информации. Так, в 2005 году компания 3Com купила TippingPoint, а в 2007 году IBM потратила 1,3 млрд долларов на покупку Internet Security Systems. Впрочем, очевидно, что все эти покупки и близко недотягивают до покупки компании McAfee.
далее http://www.cybersecurity.ru/crypto/100839.html

*Добавлено через 7 минут*




> Да, да.. Читал.. ЕК думает, что избавился от конкурента.. Фиг там, он нажил ещё большего. Рынок их ещё накажет.


До Intel, IBM, Cisco, Microsoft  - ЛК, как до Луны, а учитывая ответы аналитиков по захвату рынка информационной безопасности этими гигантами, переспективы ЛК по лидерству на данном сегменте идут к нулю. Да и  вообще переспектива самой компании....?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Да и  вообще переспектива самой компании....?


Туча Вась Пупкиных и коряво прошитые длинки... Корп. сектор ЛК слила намертво.

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Интел купил McAfee, а что же AMD?.. Купит ЛК?  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> а что же AMD?


Сидит практически без бабла

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> Сидит практически без бабла


Во как :Shocked:  Тогда пускай ЛК покупает AMD! :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Тогда пускай ЛК покупает AMD


Ну да, да, у ЛК в активах есть лишние 5 млрд уе (кажется во столько оценивали АМД год назад)
Для ЛК самый хороший актив это завод «ХОУПАК»

----------


## antanta

*shapel*, есть мнение, AMD, с точки зрения Intel, является надежным "громотводом", хотя бы частично снимающим напряжение с  антитрестовиками, или как там у них ФАС кличут... То есть, Intel вынуждена  терпеть конкурента, но старается держать в напряжении. То есть, AMD , имхо, еще долго будет не до серьезных приобретений. Особенно таких, как ЛК :Shocked:

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> Ну да, да, у ЛК в активах есть лишние 5 млрд уе (кажется во столько оценивали АМД год назад)
> Для ЛК самый хороший актив это завод «ХОУПАК»


"Брошу все--уеду в Урюпинск!"--это скрытая акция поглощения ЛК завода «ХОУПАК»? :Cheesy:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Особенно таких, как ЛК


А что, за ЛК есть крупный корпоративный сегмент?  :Smiley:

----------


## antanta

*shapel*, 


> "Брошу все--уеду в Урюпинск!"


Надо будет повнимательней ознакомиться с новейшей историей Урюпинска. Не зря же ЛК проявляет к этому городу такой повышенный интерес? Определенно, здесь что-то кроется. Можно предположить, что в случае таки начала работы таможенного союза, следующей целью станет Бобруйск.
*ALEX(XX)*, 


> А что, за ЛК есть крупный корпоративный сегмент?


Понятия не имею. На смайлик внимание не обратили? :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> На смайлик внимание не обратили?


Без сомнения  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Вот если бы было -"брошу все и уеду в Купертино", то может бы и нашлось 8 млрд.  :Smiley:  а так только

----------


## grobik

> Надо будет повнимательней ознакомиться с новейшей историей Урюпинска.


7 ноября 2008

----------


## antanta

*grobik*, факт интересный. Уже сама дата говорит: 1) о давнем интересе к Урюпинску. 2) о готовности работать даже в праздники, что подтверждает важность региона для ЛК. 
 Но, исследователя  должна бы заинтересовать причина этого  интереса.
 Возможность заработать на ребрендинге? Тогда следующая цель - Бобруйск!
 (о чем и говорилось уже выше).

----------


## NickGolovko

> Я не понимаю зачем??


Как сообщают первоисточники, представители Intel пояснили, что активный рост угроз безопасности требует новых подходов и оборонительных мер; по их словам, приобретение McAfee - важный и необходимый шаг на пути к разработке аппаратного обеспечения, которое способно предоставить более высокий уровень защиты, нежели обеспечение программное. Официальные лица обеих компаний отметили, что в настоящее время корпоративный и государственный сектор подвергаются новым и новым атакам, число которых измеряется уже тысячами в день; одновременно с этой тенденцией существует и другая - появляются принципиально новые устройства, ориентированные на связь с Интернетом (например, последние модели высокотехнологичных телевизоров), защита для которых еще толком не разработана. В обоих случаях установка программных средств защиты, по мнению представителей Intel и McAfee, уже не является эффективным решением - в то время как аппаратная поддержка мер безопасности, напротив, представляется им чрезвычайно полезной. Согласно утверждениям официальных лиц Intel, у компании нет планов интегрировать продукты McAfee в свои микросхемы; вместо этого Intel рассчитывает, что экспертные знания специалистов McAfee помогут ей разработать и внедрить в свои микропроцессоры ряд специфических интерфейсов, функций и возможностей, которые смогут использовать и другие игроки на антивирусном рынке.

----------


## anton_dr

Наталья Касперская: Intel купил McAfee



> ...
> Мне кажется, что для антивирусного рынка поглощение McAfee означает высокую вероятность перераспределения его доли (сейчас это около 20%) между другими вендорами. Особенно это касается рынка домашних пользователей. Intel имеет не очень большой опыт по сбыту конечных продуктов для домашних пользователей. Если он догадается сохранить бренд McAfee, то процесс потери доли может быть не очень быстрым. При смене бренда он может стать лавинообразным. Поэтому с высокой долей вероятности можно предсказывать, что McAfee потеряет свою позицию №2 в антивирусном мире. Тем больше возможностей открывается другим вендорам, например, "Лаборатории Касперского".


http://www.computerra.ru/blogs/kaspersky/556557/

----------


## antanta

В очередь!

----------


## SuperBrat

> McAfee потеряет свою позицию №2 в антивирусном мире. Тем больше возможностей открывается другим вендорам, например, "Лаборатории Касперского".


Наталья очень умная женщина. Человек, который сделал малоизвестный в 90-е гг. антивирус самым известным и продаваемым в России, имеет право на такие прогнозы. Но, боюсь, она слишком торопится похоронить McAfee. Да и 2-е место пока ЛК не по зубам. Популярность у фанатов антивируса в СНГ - еще не победа в советах директоров.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Но, боюсь, она слишком торопится похоронить McAfee


Угу. Тут все предпосылки передела рынка и захоронения всех продуктов второго эшелона. SOHO это бесперспективно, а предложить что-либо внятное и современное для корп. сектора, ЛК не могут

----------


## antanta

SOHO бесперспективно для тех, кто не умеет заниматься этим рынком. Если принять за аксиому, что не умеет никто, то таки да...
  Обобщая многократно сказанное Алексом, да и другими: СОХО - сегмент пиратских инсталляций, да еще тупые юзеры дискредитируют продукт, неграмотно его используя, и еще сегмент требует непосильных расходов на поддержку.
  Не знаю как там где, а я лично каждому четвертому хомюзеру продаю лицензию. Независимо от повода обращения. Почему не всем? Дорого, нет сейчас денег, уже стоит лицензия, принцип ставить халявное ПО.
  Все вопросы по поддержке - не в ... , а ко мне. К слову, их не так и много, решаются по удаленке. 
  От себя добавлю. Одно дело - организация, где есть обер-полицай, который усадил всех под ограниченные учетки ( необходимости ставить новый софт ежедневно нет, да и сам рядом постоянно), другое -  хомюзер, которому трудно объяснить политику партии. То есть, продукт должен хорошо защищать, да еще без вмешательства юзера. Вот это - задачка. Для кого-то проще забить на этот сегмент,да. Но, кто его займет?
 Бесплатники? Да хрена они справятся в тех ситуациях, из-за которых от рынка откажутся "платники". Сохо - сегмент тяжкий, но там тоже деньги. Просто их нужно уметь собрать. Кто-то да справится с этой задачей.
  Вот если ситуация поменяется сильно, например все превратятся в "тонких клиентов"... Тут да, тут Интель со своими железяками  окажется кстати.

----------


## SDA

> Наталья Касперская: Intel купил McAfee
> 
> http://www.computerra.ru/blogs/kaspersky/556557/


Опять же где ? В рынке домашних пользователей, которых атакуют бесплатные варианты  :Smiley:   Особенно если брать Севен и тот же МСЕ, по моему большего и не надо. А в корпоративке ЛК проигрывает уже сейчас, без всяческих покупок и объединений, просто потому что у него по сути там ничего нет.

----------


## Hanson

хммм....
а разве каспер не имеет корпоративной версии?? или может реч идет для контор в тысячи рабочих мест??
ктоже в переди платнеты всей ?? симантик?? макафя??

----------


## SuperBrat

> а разве каспер не имеет корпоративной версии??


Для корпоративного сектора нужны более продвинутые решения, чем просто антивирус. У Symantec, McAfee, TrendMicro они есть.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А в корпоративке ЛК проигрывает уже сейчас, без всяческих покупок и объединений, просто потому что у него по сути там ничего нет.


Хорошее заключение - глубокомысленное и глупое  :Smiley:  У меня примерно 3 тыс ПК пользователей под админкитом и продуктами ЛК живут, я бы не сказал, что "по сути там ничего нет". Админкит является довольно мощной системой, которая позволяет автоматически развернуть антивирусную защиту на указанных ПК (причем даже если они не в домене), осуществлять удаленную установку ПО, управлять антивирусной защитой с множеством разных наворотов (автопереключаемые профили для КВС и автономной работы мобильного ПК вне КВС, автоматическая активация политик по событию, задачи разного типа и т.п.), куча отчетов и выборок (с автогенерацией и рассылкой), система алармов, автоматическое реагирование на эпидемии, ведение реестра установленного на ПК ППО и так далее... Плюс имеются версии антивирусников для почтовых серверов (у меня он например на Unix-вом почтаре работает и на Exchange серверах), отдельная серверная версия для файл серверов и WEB шлюзов. 
Поэтому имхо прежде чем делать громкие выводы, неплохо бы поадминистрировать безопасность распределенной сети на 2-3 тыс. ПК пару лет под продуктами ЛК, а потом делать заключение о том, хорошо они работают или плохо, что там есть и чего там нет (и аргументировать таковые выводы).

----------


## SDA

> Хорошее заключение - глубокомысленное и глупое  У меня примерно 3 тыс ПК пользователей под админкитом и продуктами ЛК живут, я бы не сказал, что "по сути там ничего нет". Админкит является довольно мощной системой, которая позволяет автоматически развернуть антивирусную защиту на указанных ПК (причем даже если они не в домене), осуществлять удаленную установку ПО, управлять антивирусной защитой с множеством разных наворотов (автопереключаемые профили для КВС и автономной работы мобильного ПК вне КВС, автоматическая активация политик по событию, задачи разного типа и т.п.), куча отчетов и выборок (с автогенерацией и рассылкой), система алармов, автоматическое реагирование на эпидемии, ведение реестра установленного на ПК ППО и так далее... Плюс имеются версии антивирусников для почтовых серверов (у меня он например на Unix-вом почтаре работает и на Exchange серверах), отдельная серверная версия для файл серверов и WEB шлюзов. 
> Поэтому имхо прежде чем делать громкие выводы, неплохо бы поадминистрировать безопасность распределенной сети на 2-3 тыс. ПК пару лет под продуктами ЛК, а потом делать заключение о том, хорошо они работают или плохо, что там есть и чего там нет (и аргументировать таковые выводы).


Ничего глупого, " по сути ничего нет" это по сравнение с  тремя, сейчас уже двумя гигантами.
У McAfee одна из самых сильных линеек продуктов по ИБ, включая IPS, DLP, Encryption и т.д.
Где, наличие у ЛК технологической стратегии в корпоративном сегменте? Сколько хороших продуктов есть у ЛК для корпоративного сегмента? Endpoint Security?  А что есть еще? Может Email или Web шлюз? Нету. Может DLP? Нету. Может Encryption или Device Control? Нету. Достаточно? Так что не надо "вешать лапшу" цифрами о "3 тыс ПК пользователей под админкитом и продуктами ЛК". 
Посмотрите на продукты конкурентов и Шлюзы безопасности ЛК, для SMB может быть и прокатят, а для Enterprise - нет.

*Добавлено через 50 минут*

Добавлю: ЛК по-прежнему  не считает разработку корпоративных продуктов хоть как-то приоритетной.  Для того чтобы стать полноценным вендором по ИБ  ЛК точно не хватает комплексности видения и стратегии.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ничего глупого, " по сути ничего нет" это по сравнение с тремя, сейчас уже двумя гигантами.
> У McAfee одна из самых сильных линеек продуктов по ИБ, включая IPS, DLP, Encryption и т.д.
> Где, наличие у ЛК технологической стратегии в корпоративном сегменте? Сколько хороших продуктов есть у ЛК для корпоративного сегмента? Endpoint Security? А что есть еще? Может Email или Web шлюз? Нету. Может DLP? Нету. Может Encryption или Device Control? Нету. Достаточно? Так что не надо "вешать лапшу" цифрами о "3 тыс ПК пользователей под админкитом и продуктами ЛК". 
> Посмотрите на продукты конкурентов и Шлюзы безопасности ЛК, для SMB может быть и прокатят, а для Enterprise - нет.


Я не "вешаю лапшу" уважаемый - а констатирую факт по поводу того, в КВС какого размера у меня лично защита это не первый год работает ... утверждать нужно что-то, *реально попробовав/изучив/поэксплуатировав* - (причем в идеале - поработать с одним продуктом, с другим - по годику хотя бы, почувствовать на реальной большой сети плюсы/минусы, тогда можно делать громкие выводы и заключения, и говорить конкретно - в продукте X вот это есть, а в продукте Y вот этого нет - и это не удобно). Не сделавшему такое лучше помолчать, а не кричать по принципу "мне Петя сказал, что он услышал от Васи ...". По остальному лучше почитать http://www.kaspersky.ru/kaspersky_open_space_security, и с удивлением увидеть, что в линейке есть защита и для Интернет-шлюзов, и для почтовых систем (антивирус и антиспам), и для файл-серверов (Windows/Linux/Nowell) ... Device Control есть в MP4 (базовый, дающий возможность разрешать/блокировать для юзера использование устройств заданного типа - у меня это применяется для блокирования подключения модемов). Т.е. с антивирусной точки зрения перекрывается в общем-то все мыслимое. Системы DLP у ЛК нет ...

----------


## SDA

> Я не "вешаю лапшу" уважаемый - а констатирую факт по поводу того, в КВС какого размера у меня лично защита это не первый год работает ... утверждать нужно что-то, *реально попробовав/изучив/поэксплуатировав* - (причем в идеале - поработать с одним продуктом, с другим - по годику хотя бы, почувствовать на реальной большой сети плюсы/минусы, тогда можно делать громкие выводы и заключения, и говорить конкретно - в продукте X вот это есть, а в продукте Y вот этого нет - и это не удобно). Не сделавшему такое лучше помолчать, а не кричать по принципу "мне Петя сказал, что он услышал от Васи ...". По остальному лучше почитать http://www.kaspersky.ru/kaspersky_open_space_security, и с удивлением увидеть, что в линейке есть защита и для Интернет-шлюзов, и для почтовых систем (антивирус и антиспам), и для файл-серверов (Windows/Linux/Nowell) ... Device Control есть в MP4 (базовый, дающий возможность разрешать/блокировать для юзера использование устройств заданного типа - у меня это применяется для блокирования подключения модемов). Т.е. с антивирусной точки зрения перекрывается в общем-то все мыслимое. Системы DLP у ЛК нет ...


Я смотрел корпоративные продукты ЛК  :Smiley: 
Еще раз могу повторить: Посмотрите на продукты конкурентов и шлюзы безопасности ЛК, для SMB может быть и прокатят, а для Enterprise - нет.
То, что есть из копоративных продуктов у ЛК на глобальный уровень по завоеванию рынка в корпоративном сегменте пока не тянет. А до гигантов АВ "ему как до Марса".

*Добавлено через 1 час 31 минуту*

А это Gartner, про ЛК ничего и не слышно  :Smiley: 
ОБЗОР КОРПОРАТИВНЫХ АНТИВИРУСНЫХ СИСТЕМ. GARTNER.

Результаты исследования, проведенного компанией Gartner, представлены в виде матрицы (Magic Quadrant), в которой продукты ведущих мировых производителей находятся в окружении технологических изменений и изменений, происходящих в бизнес-среде. 
http://www.trendmicro.absk.ru/?a=analytics&b=antivir

Даже в категорию нишевых игроков (Niche Players) не вошли  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

*Зайцев Олег*, то что Вы перечислили, это стандартный функционал для SMB. Пусть в некоторыми вариациями, но всё же - стандарт. Посмотрите на решения того же ESET и Drweb. Web-шлюзы, почта, файловые сервера, защита рабочих станций, блокирвка web-ресурсов, дисков (в т.ч. USB), удалённая установка, политики, мобильные клиенты - это всё есть у всех и ЛК ничем тут не выделяется, абсолютно. Это всё продукты вчерашнего дня для небольших компаний, которым и этого с головой хватит. Так что, ЛК это такой же стандартный игрок, как и другие компании подобного типа.
А вот если сравнить список продуктов ЛК для корп. сектора и список продуктов той же Mcafee или Symantec, то можно с удивлением увидеть, что ЛК просто нечего предоставить корп. сектору.

*Добавлено через 57 секунд*




> Даже в категорию нишевых игроков (Niche Players) не вошли


Ибо не с чем.

----------


## Kuzz

Ну и + Intel объясняет, зачем они купили McAfee

----------

